# Correction Detail - Audi A3 2.0T finished in new Auto Finesse DA Sealant!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This detail has been booked in for a while and it's been one I've been very much looking forward to - a Phantom Black Audi A3 2.0T with tasteful modifications such as Porsche Brakes, BBS wheels and coilovers.

The car itself was very well kept but suffering from significant swirling, so the aim of the day was to cleanse the paintwork thoroughly and restore the lustre and gloss back into the paintwork, then add some solid protection.

I've been using the new Auto Finesse DA Sealant a bit this week, so decided to use it on this too to see how if performed on metallic black... I wasn't disappointed!

Some befores:


DSC04650 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04652 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04653 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04655 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels were dealt with first.

I started off by pressure rinsing with the Kranzle K7 to remove any loose dirt/dust:


DSC04656 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel cleaner was applied using a Foam Spray Head:


DSC04657 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was agitated with Valet Pro brushes:


DSC04658 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04662 by RussZS, on Flickr

and an EZ Detail Brush:


DSC04659 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres were treated with AutoSmart G101 and an Envy Brush:


DSC04663 by RussZS, on Flickr

Arches with G101 and the largest Wheel Woolie:


DSC04664 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed again:


DSC04665 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this stage the wheels were looking a lot better but a lot of brake dust pitting was evident:


DSC04666 by RussZS, on Flickr

So latest formula IronX was used to remove this:


DSC04667 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04668 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04669 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was then rinsed off.

Next, the car was foamed with Autobrite Magifoam which has become my favourite foam as it actually cleans, unlike most!!


DSC04670 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04671 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst the foam was dwelling I worked around the car with G101 and VP brushes:


DSC04672 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04673 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04674 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04675 by RussZS, on Flickr

After 15 mins it was still clinging really well!


DSC04676 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Magifoam was then rinsed and I began to hand wash with Lather, CarPro Mitt and Zaino bucket:


DSC04677 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04678 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was then rinsed and I turned my attention to the tar on the wheels, which was treated to Tardis:


DSC04679 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04680 by RussZS, on Flickr

They were also hit again with IronX to remove as much of the pitting as possible:


DSC04683 by RussZS, on Flickr

then the bodywork was cleansed of tar with Tardis - no pics of it reacting on the paint due to the colour, but this is the cloth afterwards:


DSC04684 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed again with a deliberately watery foam to ensure all of the IronX and Tardis had been run off the car:


DSC04685 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04687 by RussZS, on Flickr

then finally rinsed:


DSC04688 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was moved inside to begin claying:


DSC04689 by RussZS, on Flickr

Weapons of choice for the day were Citrus Bling as lube and Bilt Hamber Medium, which I found to be a bit harder than I'd like so not ideal for a cooler day!


DSC04690 by RussZS, on Flickr

Contamination removed from bonnet!


DSC04691 by RussZS, on Flickr

I recently bought a cheap compressor to aid dust removal from polishing and drying process so I used this to help dry the car:


DSC04692 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04693 by RussZS, on Flickr

Water build up:


DSC04694 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quick blast:


DSC04695 by RussZS, on Flickr

It's a very useful tool to have indeed:


DSC04696 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying was completed I began to test combinations on the paint. I finally settled on Scholl S17, with S3 in places on various pads, and refining where required with Megs 205:


DSC04698 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04701 by RussZS, on Flickr

The bonnet was particularly bad and in fact the customer told me he wanted to get it resprayed, but I felt it didn't look too bad - perhaps beyond a position where I could rectify it completely within day, but certainly would be able to clean it up significantly!


DSC04708 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04709 by RussZS, on Flickr

Flake pop on the front wing:


DSC04710 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 from passenger door:


DSC04712 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04715 by RussZS, on Flickr

OS rear quarter under Halide:


DSC04724 by RussZS, on Flickr

This shows how bad the bonnet was, under only natural light:


DSC04728 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04729 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04733 by RussZS, on Flickr

It wasn't perfect, but could be with enough time, and was much improved!!

I finished with:


DSC04737 by RussZS, on Flickr

The interior was given a quick clean too:


DSC04738 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, some afters!


DSC04739 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04741 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04744 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04749 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great flake pop from the sealant!!


DSC04750 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great reflective properties too!


DSC04751 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04752 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04754 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04757 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04761 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04762 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

and of course, some Tesco pics!!


DSC04763 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04764 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04765 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04766 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04767 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04768 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04769 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04771 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04772 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading!!

I have a few more write ups which I need to complete including a stunning Peugeot RCZ in Pearl White wearing Crystal Rock!

Next up we have a 996 Carrera 4S, highly modified Leon Cupra Mk2 and a matching pair of Racing Blue Clio 182's!!


DSC04773 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice as always bud !!

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work my son :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work as usual


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice work Russ :thumb:

New sealant seems to be giving great results


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed, it's very very impressive so far. Need to see how well it lasts. 

Thanks all


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic work again!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic work again!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

As I'm from Bilston / Willenhall originally, I should have said "bostin" rather than gorgeous


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great work Russ ... :thumb:

Love the tesco pictures on dark cars


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shame the customer let the car get so bad but that looks like great work to recover it. 

Tidy car. Love the wheels.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Really enjoyed this one - particularly as its the same paint as my own car. 

Great results from the condition the paint started in - it really looks dripping wet!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing finish on this Russ, i've still yet to use your crystal rock sample too!

Do you have any info on the compressor and where you got it? I'm looking for something similar.

Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

I would consider a black Audi again after seeing what you can do, lovely job!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

carbonangel said:


> Amazing finish on this Russ, i've still yet to use your crystal rock sample too!
> 
> Do you have any info on the compressor and where you got it? I'm looking for something similar.
> 
> Thanks!


It was from Machine Mart, around £150 I believe. I could do with one with a bigger tank really, but it'll be okay for now. It's very good for the money. The hose and other bits were another £40 or so on top 

Cheers all :thumb:

Russ.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job once again Russ, amazing how S17 can enhance rock hard German paint so much. Also, starting to regret selling my DA... Decided to use a rotary only but now starting to see the value of having both with these new DA applied sealants coming through! Time to start raiding the piggy bank!


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Gotta Love those Tesco shots Russ!!!!  ha ha LOVE IT


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Great job once again Russ, amazing how S17 can enhance rock hard German paint so much. Also, starting to regret selling my DA... Decided to use a rotary only but now starting to see the value of having both with these new DA applied sealants coming through! Time to start raiding the piggy bank!


I've sold DA's a few times in the past and always ended up buying one again (ot two!) as they are so useful for softer paints, sticky paints, finishing, glazing, MF system and now sealants...



MR.Q said:


> Gotta Love those Tesco shots Russ!!!!  ha ha LOVE IT


Thank you kind Sir


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well done looks amazing!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zyjcyv


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Great reflections !


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice work Russel

be interesting to see before pics in that tesco car park (of a clean unpolished car) and then afters


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> nice work Russel
> 
> be interesting to see before pics in that tesco car park (of a clean unpolished car) and then afters


Indeed, I'm up for a challenge so will do that soon 

Thanks all


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

nice work! Always love your writeups 
Need some scholl in my life me thinks.. What pads were you using and how did you use them/technique?
Thanks mate


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Great work Russ ! Do you know the official release date of the sealant ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sicko said:


> nice work! Always love your writeups
> Need some scholl in my life me thinks.. What pads were you using and how did you use them/technique?
> Thanks mate


Generally Spider Sandwich Pads (the white ones) with 3M Wool in places, for some of the deeper defects.

The S17/SSP combo is very quick to work - I spread, work at around 12-1500RPM for a couple of mins then refine very briefly. It can fill though, so always check with Eraser or similar.

The SSP is very hard/coarse but on harder paints they work absolute wonders, and crucially finish down very well! I do refine with 205 where required though, which really does bring out the flake and gloss in the paint.

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghostrider said:


> Great work Russ ! Do you know the official release date of the sealant ?


I don't I'm afraid - it's a few months out I think.

It's very thick and buttery so you never get any sling which is ideal. I'll keep this updated with regards to durability.

Russ.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

cool fella, once again gotta love those tesco shots!!!vv:thumb:


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

Fantastic Russ, yet again.

Really grateful that you show the products you use and explain why. 

Looking forward to the next write up!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, you tried the glaze or sealent via rotary?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Russ, you tried the glaze or sealent via rotary?


Nope not yet, but generally they don't apply well via Rotary so I have always tended to stick to DA.

James has said that it will go on okay with a rotary, so with a soft enough pad it should be fine. You wouldn't want any cut in theory as you may risk marring... so DA is my preferred method.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning turnround Russ, i got to see this car in the flesh and the difference is amazing matey


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

butler2.8i said:


> Stunning turnround Russ, i got to see this car in the flesh and the difference is amazing matey


Cheers Shaun, thanks for popping in too mate, nice to meet you 

Russ.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nope not yet, but generally they don't apply well via Rotary so I have always tended to stick to DA.
> 
> James has said that it will go on okay with a rotary, so with a soft enough pad it should be fine. You wouldn't want any cut in theory as you may risk marring... so DA is my preferred method.


Looks like I'm going to have to invest in a da.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great finish Russ another good write up.

Need to sort out a drink soon


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Where you are getting all these samples? Straight to manufacturer?
Does they have any rules that you must follow when making these threads
Why you haven't use more Wolf's product? Are they too fussy or doesn't Jesse offers samples? It would be nice if you can test Wolf's coming new nano sealant.:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Fantatatic result there Russ, was fllowing it on the fb thread you have. Very impressed with the results on the bonnet considering the time factor.

The air compressor, would you say thats better that the pet air dryer you have?


----------



## Little-AL (Apr 8, 2012)

Thats a stunning turnaround! Looks to have really added value to the car in fairness  Top work!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hey Great Work Russ, i have an A3 similar but its a 170 tdi quattro S Line and it to is pretty nasty looking as i have never had the time to machine it but seem to find time to do all the others lol!

So this gives me a little inspiration it can be done with a day to two days hard work.

Ive got S3 gold with the orange pad to do mine, the orange pad is a paticular fav of mine and then finish down with S3 and a black farecla finishing pad much like Reflec Russ uses, its an awesome combo.

Interesting Sealant, how long did that take you to seal with the DA?


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

lovely work...picture no.4768 makes the car look like some kinda T1000 terminator stylie liquid blob risen from the tarmac. awesome reflections there!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic work again Russ the clarity in the reflections is fantastic, and loving that new bucket, and compressor air is a great drying aid i have used for years great for under bonnet as well, great quality pics as usual.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

moosh said:


> Hey Great Work Russ, i have an A3 similar but its a 170 tdi quattro S Line and it to is pretty nasty looking as i have never had the time to machine it but seem to find time to do all the others lol!
> 
> So this gives me a little inspiration it can be done with a day to two days hard work.
> 
> ...


Do you leave the S3 on the panel using that process mate?

The DA sealant I did in about 10 mins - literally just skim it over the surface then remove. It's a total joy to apply and remove.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> Fantatatic result there Russ, was fllowing it on the fb thread you have. Very impressed with the results on the bonnet considering the time factor.
> 
> The air compressor, would you say thats better that the pet air dryer you have?


It's certainly better at blowing polishing dust out of rubber seals etc as its a more concentrated burst but I'd say the Pet Dryer is better for wheels.

Thanks all


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's certainly better at blowing polishing dust out of rubber seals etc as its a more concentrated burst but I'd say the Pet Dryer is better for wheels.
> 
> Thanks all


What would you reccomend for drying the car generally? Do you think its better to dry conventionally with a drying towel? 
I am in 2 minds whether a pet dryer would sufficiently dry the car or would I still need to go around after with a towel?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> What would you reccomend for drying the car generally? Do you think its better to dry conventionally with a drying towel?
> I am in 2 minds whether a pet dryer would sufficiently dry the car or would I still need to go around after with a towel?


I use both if I'm honest - towel on roof and bonnet and dryer elsewhere.

It depends a lot on the protection on the car, if you open end hose it and sheet off with a decent LSP then the dryer would suffice and it ideal as its touchless.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Russ, I think I will invest in a few more drying towels as I am certain I am inflicting swirls in my drying process before I opt for the dryer


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Come over and have a go mate!

Try the Wooly Mammoth Towel or the Microfibre Crazy one. Pat dry and don't drag. Your paint is quite hard so should be easy enough to maintain


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Come over and have a go mate!
> 
> Try the Wooly Mammoth Towel or the Microfibre Crazy one. Pat dry and don't drag. Your paint is quite hard so should be easy enough to maintain


I may pop over sometime this weekend if you have spare 5-10 mins. Because the front end of mine has had repsray I am finding the paint is softer and easier to inflict swirls. Is it best to give you a text?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> I may pop over sometime this weekend if you have spare 5-10 mins. Because the front end of mine has had repsray I am finding the paint is softer and easier to inflict swirls. Is it best to give you a text?


Yes please. I have cars in both days so you may have to bare with me...


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

no probs, thanks Russ I will give you a text roughly what time is good for you?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sunday is better and ideally around Midday please


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

glass and a half. another super job. :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Good lord , the reflections are stunning:doublesho how easy was the sealant to work with Russ?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Do you leave the S3 on the panel using that process mate?
> 
> The DA sealant I did in about 10 mins - literally just skim it over the surface then remove. It's a total joy to apply and remove.


Yes russ I basically work the S3 until hazing then then change pads and work that until almost clear and then a wipe over with panel wipe and inspect that. On the last car I followed up with hd cleanse and a coat of Glasur, great combination and a very quick process mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers, I'll give that a try!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nice work russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BigAshD said:


> As I'm from Bilston / Willenhall originally, I should have said "bostin" rather than gorgeous


No way, where abouts? I live in Willenhall!



Miglior said:


> nice work russ


Cheers Jay :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Super work Russ!


----------



## Mag2.0 (Feb 8, 2010)

Russ.

Did you get my pm mate?


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic as always Russ.


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice work ! looks great hopefully mine will look as nice when i get it done


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mag2.0 said:


> Russ.
> 
> Did you get my pm mate?


Yes mate just working through my PM's now :thumb:

Thanks all.

Russ.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Entertaining write up with beautiful pics as always Russ! 
Nice improvement too, given the time restraints! :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Hanky (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the brill write up!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

now that looks very nice and the BBS wheels really set it off :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The new Auto Finesse Power Seal was used on this car, some of you may be interested to see the finish on black.

Russ.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW nice finish on a the A3, looks loads better than my old black s-line A3.
Top write up as always:thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great write up as ever. One question tho: How do you get to tesco car park without getting the car dirty... i bet you drive like my grandad! Is it just up the road like mate?

Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's literally a 1 minute drive luckily 

Thanks all. 

Russ.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice Russ top work fella!! Awesome gloss.

Thankyou!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks absolutely great, love the flake and the reflections! Flawless! also love your tesco pics, wish i had somewhere decent to take finished cars, only have the local petrol garage lol


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovin it


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job, car is awesome now :thumb:.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

I ****ing love your work!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work mate, looking good :thumb:


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice work, lovely A3 also, i kind of miss mine after seeing that lol Best wheels for them


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice work Russ :thumb: You've tempted me to try the new sealant.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

fabulous work again Russ , the finish is gorgeous:argie: thanks for sharing


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Great turn around


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all, very mind


----------



## leeds2592 (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome results!

I know I'm bringing up a slightly old thread here but is this car on any of the Audi forums?

Reason I'm asking is because I've got a black A3 and this is exactly how I want mine to look


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

leeds2592 said:


> I know I'm bringing up a slightly old thread here


I am pleased you did, missed this one first time round. Great looking car and cracking results :thumb:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks soooo good:argie:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

I've got the same phantom black on my audi TTS - It really is a colour that looks great but does need a lot of TLC as its and not forgiving in one little bit..... Seen so many sad dull black Audi's due to lack of time. 

Fab work!


----------

